# Scanner just returns a black image

## Pumaman

Hi,

I have a Mustek Bearpaw 2400 TA Plus

I have installed sane & the firmware for the scanner.

scanimage -L detects the scanner fine:

```
device `gt68xx:/dev/usb/scanner0' is a Mustek BearPaw 2400 TA Plus flatbed scanner
```

But when I scan an image (using scanimage or xsane), the scanner does its stuff, but all that I get is a black image.  And yes, I have something in there for it to scan.

When I do scanimage -T:

```
[gt68xx] sane_cancel: warning: scanned 18937 bytes, expected 9042880 bytes
```

Anyone got any ideas?

thanks

Pumaman

----------

## saty

Exactly the same problem here... (with a Medion 4394 Scanner)

Is there a solution for this issue?

----------

## Pumaman

I've also tried my scanner out under xandros & mepis linux on different computers, but the same exact problem.

If I play with the quality setting, I can get a very noisy image, but I can't tell if it's a very poor scan or just random.

I need to try my scanner out under windows, as it might just be the scanner.

Pumaman

----------

## VinzC

 *Pumaman wrote:*   

> When I do scanimage -T:
> 
> ```
> [gt68xx] sane_cancel: warning: scanned 18937 bytes, expected 9042880 bytes
> ```
> ...

 

Same here. Scanner is a Medion flatbed, compatible with GT6801, Artec Ultima 2000 and Lifetec LT9385. It is detected correctly. Here are scanimage -T results:

```
scanimage -T -d gt68xx:libusb:001:002

[gt68xx] gt68xx_afe_cis_auto: setting exposure reached limit

scanimage: scanning image of size 2563x3531 pixels at 8 bits/pixel

scanimage: acquiring gray frame, 8 bits/sample

scanimage: reading one scanline, 2563 bytes...  PASS

scanimage: reading one byte...          PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 2 bytes...     PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 4 bytes...     PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 8 bytes...     PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 16 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 32 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 64 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 128 bytes...   PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 256 bytes...   PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 512 bytes...   PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 1024 bytes...  PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 2048 bytes...  PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 4096 bytes...  PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 4095 bytes...  PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 2047 bytes...  PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 1023 bytes...  PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 511 bytes...   PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 255 bytes...   PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 127 bytes...   PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 63 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 31 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 15 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 7 bytes...     PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 3 bytes...     PASS

[gt68xx] sane_cancel: warning: scanned 18931 bytes, expected 9049953 bytes
```

I'm using libusb instead. Kernel is 2.6.9-r12.

----------

## saty

Trying again after more than an year...  :Smile: 

... i figured out, what was missing.

I had to uncomment the right section in the proper conf-file in /etc/sane.d/

In my case:

```
# Medion/Lifetec/Tevion/Cytron MD/LT 9385:

override "artec-ultima-2000"

vendor "Medion"

model "MD/LT 9385"

firmware "ePlus2k.usb"
```

Hope that helps others, having the same issue.

----------

## VinzC

Goodness! Thanks a lot. Gonna try this ASAP!

----------

## VinzC

Well... now Kooka pretends Sane is not installed and there is no scanner that was detected. Can you post the result of this command:

```
egrep -v '#|^$' /etc/sane.d/gt68xx.conf
```

May I assume /etc/sane.d/gt68xx.conf is the file you edited? Here's mine:

```
$ egrep -v '#|^$' /etc/sane.d/gt68xx.conf

usb 0x05d8 0x4002

override "artec-ultima-2000"

vendor "Medion"

model "MD 9458"

firmware "e2Plus2k.usb"

usb 0x055f 0x021e

usb 0x055f 0x0218

usb 0x055f 0x0219

usb 0x055f 0x021a

usb 0x055f 0x021d

usb 0x055f 0x021f

usb 0x055f 0x021c

usb 0x055f 0x021b

usb 0x055f 0x0210

usb 0x043d 0x002d

usb 0x07b3 0x0401

usb 0x07b3 0x0400

usb 0x07b3 0x0402

usb 0x07b3 0x0403

usb 0x07b3 0x0413

usb 0x07b3 0x0422

usb 0x0458 0x2011

usb 0x0458 0x201b

usb 0x0458 0x2017

usb 0x0458 0x201a

usb 0x0458 0x201f

usb 0x0458 0x2014

usb 0x04a7 0x0444
```

----------

## saty

Hi VinzC,

here you go:

```

usb 0x05d8 0x4002

override "artec-ultima-2000"

vendor "Medion"

model "MD/LT 9385"

firmware "ePlus2k.usb"

usb 0x055f 0x021e

usb 0x055f 0x0218

usb 0x055f 0x0219

usb 0x055f 0x021a

usb 0x055f 0x021d

usb 0x055f 0x021f

usb 0x055f 0x021c

usb 0x055f 0x021b

usb 0x055f 0x0210

usb 0x043d 0x002d

usb 0x07b3 0x0401

usb 0x07b3 0x0400

usb 0x07b3 0x0402

usb 0x07b3 0x0403

usb 0x07b3 0x0413

usb 0x07b3 0x0422

usb 0x0458 0x2011

usb 0x0458 0x201b

usb 0x0458 0x2017

usb 0x0458 0x201a

usb 0x0458 0x201f

usb 0x0458 0x2014

usb 0x04a7 0x0444

```

Looks the same to me...

Did you check if your firmware is named "ePlus2k.usb" in /usr/share/sane/gt68xx/ ?

----------

## VinzC

The scanner is no more detected (in kooka) as soon as I uncomment anything in /etc/sane.d/ config files.  :Sad:  Think I'm going to resell it to any Win-people. It starts going on my nerves to own that stuff for more than two years without being able to do anything but gaze at it.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Just for your curiosity, this is what I get:

```
$ sane-find-scanner

  # No SCSI scanners found. If you expected something different, make sure that

  # you have loaded a SCSI driver for your SCSI adapter.

found USB scanner (vendor=0x05e3, product=0x0502) at libusb:002:003

found USB scanner (vendor=0x05d8, product=0x4002, chip=GT-6801) at libusb:001:002

  # Your USB scanner was (probably) detected. It may or may not be supported by

  # SANE. Try scanimage -L and read the backend's manpage.

  # Not checking for parallel port scanners.

  # Most Scanners connected to the parallel port or other proprietary ports

  # can't be detected by this program.

  # You may want to run this program as root to find all devices. Once you

  # found the scanner devices, be sure to adjust access permissions as

  # necessary.
```

```
 $ scanimage -L

device `gt68xx:libusb:001:002' is a Medion MD 9458 flatbed scanner
```

----------

## VinzC

Aaaaaaaaah got it working, finally!

I took a last glance at sane support matrix ; I just had to uncomment the following lines in /etc/sane.d/gt68xx.conf :

```
# Artec Ultima 2000:

override "artec-ultima-2000"

firmware "ePlus2k.usb"
```

Now I'd like to calibrate for a white page turns out to be blueish... But I recon, that's more than before   :Cool:  .

----------

## saty

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Aaaaaaaaah got it working, finally!

 

Good to hear that...  :Very Happy: 

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Now I'd like to calibrate for a white page turns out to be blueish...

 

But ...  don't understand what you mean...  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

 *saty wrote:*   

>  *VinzC wrote:*   Now I'd like to calibrate for a white page turns out to be blueish... 
> 
> But ...  don't understand what you mean... 

 

I mean scanning a white page in color mode doesn't return a white image but a uniform light blue. Probably because the scanning light is blue itself but I'm not sure. However I didn't figure out how to calibrate my wonderful "engine"  :Wink:  .

----------

